# African pygmy hedgehog (registration)



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiya , i have a couple of questions about the registration of APH i have a female hedgehog who is registered however i have recently been offered another female, this one is unregistered. Is she able to be registered once iv got her (if i decide to) and the same applies to males i have been offered. I am after a male for my female and have been searching for one that is registered however up to now i have been un- successful and can only find un-registered males


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi 
This is by far the best site to go to for any info on APH

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum - Portal

and yes you can register them but there 'pedigree' is very sad looking if no parents are known. I have one like that but its still very much worth doing.

You will be able to register them on that site too

All the best Paula


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats great thankyou paula  least i know i can get a male now but i will deffo be sure to register him :2thumb:


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

lil lizzie said:


> Thats great thankyou paula  least i know i can get a male now but i will deffo be sure to register him :2thumb:


hope you get sorted


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

THANKS ANTHONY :2thumb:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

If you go to a recommended breeder or such like then you should have no problems in finding hogs with good linages of a few gens, on the link Paulajo gave you there is a topic where you can find the breeder list


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> If you go to a recommended breeder or such like then you should have no problems in finding hogs with good linages of a few gens, on the link Paulajo gave you there is a topic where you can find the breeder list


Very much agree'd.


----------

